# Waving from the corner



## Danny Creasy (Dec 28, 2017)

I have enjoyed exploring Chronicles in 2017.

I retired from the financial industry in 2014 and started writing. After self-publishing a work of creative non-fiction entitled _Jim & Nancy: Two Paths Merged by War_, I let my imagination run with a post-apocalyptic series. _Slingshot 8 _and _Slingshot 8: The Old World _are _Books One_ and _Two_ in my _Spared Territory Series_.

_Slingshot 8 _is a retelling of Shakespeare's _Henry V. _Instead of England's young King Harry (Henry V) taking his army across the Channel to defeat a larger French force, I have young Henry Wade Smith V crossing the Tennessee River to make war on the army of Charles Edward Ragland VI. Seventy years earlier the world was ravaged by biowar. By luck or fate, a few thousand inhabitants of two Alabama counties survive. Initially, they work together, but "the river runs deep" and old rivalries and scarce resources bring the principalities to blows.







_Slingshot 8: The Old World _is not a prequel. In year 72, a handful of my _Spared Territory _dwellers are forced to venture beyond their Northwest Alabama walls to face a mysterious threat from "the Old World" (the action takes place on Tennessee's Natchez Trace).






I hired an intelligent, patient woman to edit (along with a squad of gracious proofreaders) and engaged that talented Ohio yankee, Mike O'Brien, to illustrate my covers. I published via the services of that honest Florida couple at BookLocker, Richard and Angela Hoy.

Filled with the violence of war, mature situations, and a smattering of profanity, these are not kid books. The puritan might be best served to pass on by.

Genre? One might say, "Military science fiction."

I've hustled, scratched, and cajoled to sell just over a thousand of my three books since 2015.

I'm 15,000 words in on _Book Three in the Spared Territory Series,_ _Slingshot 8: Colony. _A rough outline has me excited about the dark _Book Four _entitled _Slingshot 8: Scalp Hunters. 
_
Thanks again for all the great Chronicles posts.

See you in the forums,

Danny

Welcome to Danny Creasy Author


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2017)

And here's the author pages at Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you, Brian!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck with this


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks, Foxbat.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 31, 2017)

Homemade, but...


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 31, 2017)

Any resemblance of _Slingshot 8 _to _Henry V _is purely intentional. Long live The Bard:


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2017)

Just spotted this. Congrats, Danny, on getting it out there. That, in itself, is an outstanding accomplishment. Best of luck with it. Oh, I saw your fan letter and hope you get many more.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd only make one small criticism - the blurb on the back of Book 2 appears to tell you the outcome of Book 1....


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, Droflet.

Good point, pyan. I’ve noticed that before and realize the misstep. I’ve just been lazy about editing it. It’s in so many places: BAM, Amazon, B&N, IBooks, etc. Bit like sweeping up water.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 3, 2018)

_Book One _has an intriguing spy story on the side:


----------



## Vaz (Jan 3, 2018)

Best of luck. 

v


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 22, 2018)

Signed copies of _Slingshot 8_ and _Slingshot 8: The Old World_ are available at ColdWater Books in Tuscumbia or... Send a check or money order in the amount of $22.44 ($18.44 plus $4.00 shipping) to:
*Two Story House, LLC
P. O. Box 2265
Florence, AL 35630-2265*
Please make the check payable to Two Story House, LLC and include a preferred mailing address. If so desired, note the name(s) to whom the signature can be personalized i.e. Dear Tommy, To Sally, etc.

Support your local bookstores! Good ones are dwindling.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Danny Creasy (Feb 6, 2018)

Below is a small arms exchange from _Slingshot 8: The Old World





_


----------



## Danny Creasy (Feb 18, 2018)

Motley crew:


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 18, 2018)

Danny Creasy said:


> I have enjoyed exploring Chronicles in 2017.
> 
> I retired from the financial industry in 2014 and started writing. After self-publishing a work of creative non-fiction entitled _Jim & Nancy: Two Paths Merged by War_, I let my imagination run with a post-apocalyptic series. _Slingshot 8 _and _Slingshot 8: The Old World _are _Books One_ and _Two_ in my _Spared Territory Series_.
> 
> ...



Ive never heard of this series.  It does sound interesting .


----------



## Danny Creasy (Feb 18, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Ive never heard of this series.  It does sound interesting .



Thank you.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Feb 19, 2018)

I use mini-chapters or "scenes" to carry the action from one party to another. In _Book One _(_Slingshot 8_), the busy battle scenes bounce from rulers, to commanders, to black powder armed infantrymen and artillery batteries, to mechanized tactical teams (few), and to the subject of the excerpt below — a cavalry platoon with its four squads operating in rolls as varied as tactical assault teams, mobile fire support (with crew served machine guns), or reconnaissance.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Mar 15, 2018)

A promotional video demonstrating a weapon favored by one of my secondary characters in _Slingshot 8:_


----------



## Danny Creasy (Mar 16, 2018)

Cruel beginnings make for hard soldiers in The Spared Territory. Was it luck or fate to survive a biowar induced apocalypse? https://www.amazon.com/dp/1634919319/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Danny Creasy (Mar 21, 2018)

A snowy night in the Spared Territory:


----------



## Danny Creasy (Apr 5, 2018)

Take a simmering pot of 1860 broth, move it to the 2088 eye, toss in some carefully aged 2018 weaponry and vehicles, stir in a half-cup of elemental 20th Century medicine, then bring it to a boil. After it turns red, serve with homemade wine.  http://dannycreasy.net


----------



## Danny Creasy (Apr 11, 2018)

Churches in the Spared Territory


----------



## Danny Creasy (Apr 24, 2018)

Dear #reader: My books are #selfpublished but quality. I #invest in #professional#editing, #illustration, and #publication. I spend more time editing than writing; I will not submit for #publication until the #manuscript’s #microsoftword#readability scores meet or exceed my goals. #goodreads #slingshot8theoldworld Welcome to Danny Creasy Author


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jul 18, 2018)

I recently completed the first draft of _Slingshot 8: Colony. _I'm awaiting the return of manuscripts from my small army of trusted Beta Readers. http://dannycreasy.net


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jul 18, 2018)

For a limited time, the first two books of my Spared Territory Series are available in 6X9 paperback for a combined price of $21.48 from Amazon.  http://dannycreasy.net


----------



## Danny Creasy (Aug 15, 2018)

Testing a premise...

In my post-apocalyptic series of novels (_Slingshot 8, Slingshot 8: The Old World,_ and the soon to be released, _Slingshot 8: Colony_) the world as we know it died seven decades earlier. My survivors manufacture some ammunition, but the cost in barter is dear. Cartridges when scavenged from closets, lockers, and drawers in "The Old World" are a gift. In my series, I never discount the deleterious effects of time, temperature, and moisture on such found ammunition. That said, I recently had the opportunity to purchase a GI ammo can full of firearms related odds and ends. I made an offer, it was accepted, and I took the "treasure" home. About 2000 rounds of .22 long rifle ammunition was accompanied by a couple of hundred rounds of centerfire ammunition and a dozen detachable box magazines. I'll leave the latter for future adventures; the subject of yesterday's shooting and this post is the crusty rimfire ammunition.

I would not foul the barrels of my best rimfires with this stuff, but two old "simple as a brick" firearms would be none the worse for wear if judiciously cleaned following an outing with these scraps.  I chose a 60s era three-screw Ruger Single Six revolver and the "bottom of the line" CZ 513 Basic bolt action rifle sporting a Weaver V-16 scope. I chose a 50 yard lane at the Cypress Creek Indoor Range for the test.

A mysterious, little, unmarked green box contained a loose mix of .22 LR rounds, forty-four to be exact. I chose to hang a target at ten yards, and offhanded, I fired seven cylinder-fulls plus two odd rounds at 3/4-inch dots. The first montage (below) pictures my first cylinder, second, and then the full target. All the cruddy rounds fired with audible and visual full power. A _Spared Territory_ rabbit would probably fill my character's stew pot if engaged with one of these nubbins, as would a headshot assailant fill a grave. I must add that some of these corroded rounds required a little extra effort to seat in the cylinder's chambers, but they all pressed home and went bang.

Now, the rifle deserved a proper benchrest and fifty-yard target. I chose to fire three five-shot groups from each of the four different known-origin ammunitions. I was shooting for groups, so I did not adjust the windage or elevation turrets of the scope. A group's size was what mattered, not its distance from point-of-aim. The rounds from the faded (sometimes tattered and stained) boxes truly impressed me. Heck, the Federal Power-Flite boxes exhibited water damage. As might one of my _ST_ citizens, the occasional, truly frosty-white bulleted cartridges were discarded in what small level of prudence I still possess.

Just as with the handgun, there were no misfires among the seventy old rounds fired through the rifle.  These groups were nothing to rave about. However, given that the same rifle, shooter, and windless conditions were used throughout, I think an argument for fair comparison can be made. This was not as much an exercise in accuracy as it was a debunking of the oft heard opinion that aged .22 rimfire ammo will have a high misfire rate (due to dead priming compound) and cause barrel leading (due to deteriorated bullet lube).

The youngest ammo (20 to 30 years old) was probably the Philippine Armscor (first row) and it seemed to group the best. It even bested the touted-in-its-day Western Super Match III (second row). Please note: my research found that the Western cartridges were fifty to sixty years old (senior of the lot). The real surprise was the water-tortured Federal Power-Flite of row three. Back in the early 70s, I remember paying $5.99 for bricks of "Pair-Flite" when they rolled the blue light cart to the sporting goods counter at K-Mart. This Power-Flite was probably the second oldest ammo tested. The late 70s era Remington High Velocity cartridges produced group-killing flyers. After noting the four clustered shots in the third bull of row four, I wondered if the bore had seasoned to the Remmy. Alas, two more bulls showed there was no magic in Big Green then, just as now. As a control, I fired three groups with recently acquired Aguila Standard Velocity (three vertical bulls in the far right column). I wish I had shot the Aguila first as my level of fatigue (the CZ 513's trigger is heavy) and the possible dirtiness of the bore may have expanded this inexpensive go-to ammo's groups. Anyway, the Mexican Aguila's accuracy was much like the test group's.

I have nine boxes of the Power-Flite remaining. Since it is the most damaged of the old cartridges, and thus in greatest need of use, I chose to sight in the 513 Basic with this ammo. The smaller four-bull target displays my four zeroing groups (numbered) with the last one's half-inch bullseye-centered effort bringing warmth to this old shooter's gunpowder-stained heart. I will shoot it away between now and autumn. I'm sure I will wipe a tear as I open the last gold, black, and white box and remember teenage plinking sessions with my high school friends.


Revolver





Rifle





These pics of this morning's cleaning session (revolver on top and rifle on bottom) are evidence that no leading occurred in either firearm in yesterday's test (no silver shards on the patches). Both firearms started with clean bores yesterday.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Aug 20, 2018)

I am excited after checking and finding seven reviews of Slingshot 8 on Goodreads:

Slingshot 8 (Spared Territory Series, #1) by Danny Creasy


----------



## Danny Creasy (Aug 21, 2018)

My cover illustrator:

https://www.wheelhouse-art.com/copy-of-sos


----------



## Danny Creasy (Oct 1, 2018)

My illustrator sent me the first rough sketch of my next cover. I grabbed a close up of my femme fatale and marked it up. Love those eyes!


----------



## Danny Creasy (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Danny Creasy (Nov 5, 2018)

Imaged is an excerpt from Danny Creasy’s novel, Slingshot 8. Bertrand Russell wrote, “War does not determine who is right - only who is left.”


----------



## Danny Creasy (Nov 14, 2018)

Latest in the Spared Territory Series:


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1644384310/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Danny Creasy (Jan 23, 2019)

The Spared Territory’s daunting wall features large in Danny Creasy’s #slingshot8theoldworld. Venturing more than a mile past this defensive barrier is to step into a mysterious wilderness, a land of apex predators, storm, fire, and possibly, the “Mad Flu.” dannycreasy.net #dystopia 
#postapocalyptic #cqb #fangs #claws #horsebackadventures #gunfight #crossbow #inbreedingdepression #tribe #violentdeath #stateline


----------

